# Pensacola Tarpon?



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I got roped into going to Pensacola on vacation at the end of July and was wondering if its worth trying get a trip for Tarpon in that area? If not, then what other species would you recommend for Pensacola area? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I was in Pensacola last fall wondering the same thing. I was there for only a couple of nights so I didn't pursue it.

I can't imagine tarpon wouldn't be there in fishable numbers.

A check on the net brought this guy up:

http://www.gulfbreezeguideservice.com/gbgs your guide.htm

There are also some Pensacola fishing message boards on the net if you wanted to get in touch with some locals.

Hopefully, someone with personal knowledge will respond. I would like to know about tarpon fishing there also.


----------



## tx_catfish (Dec 18, 2005)

I was there in March and I booked a trip with Eric Holstman. We were sight casting for redfish. It was very enjoyable. His website is

www.redfishuniversity.com

There are lots of areas to fish there. Here's a good link to read up on the area.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/

Good luck! It's a great place to vacation.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

They run the surf here. You might be better off doing an offshore trip. Inshore is really great, till the sun gets up and she tails off fast after that. A little further east however, in the Big Bend area, you can really catch them. Check out http://captainjr.com/ he really knows whats available and how to do it!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replys guys!!


----------

